# Using a Pump sprayer?



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

So I thought a friend of mine was pulling my leg, but he insists he is serious on this. My friend told me along time ago, before he had a 120 gallon compressor, he used a garden pump sprayer to paint his fence, and then later to varnish some furniture. He said he had to thin the mix down alot and play with it to get the nozzle set, but it worked very well as long as you kept the pressure from dropping too much (pump it up often).
I don't really intend to do this since I'm rolling everything, but it did spark my interest. Anyone ever heard of this technique? It sounded nuts to me, but then I figured maybe it works kinda like a wagner or something.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

http://www.ehow.com/how_5690279_use-garden-sprayer-paint.html

Give it a test...good luck.... ;D


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

A stain, maybe.... But I would be reluctant to spray any type of latex or oil based paint for the simple fact that you would never be able to pressurize a pump up sprayer to the proper point of atomization. Your typical airless units use a range of 2500-3000 +/- psi when spraying and I think your arm would be worn out trying to achieve that ... ;D


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

I could see painting the fence that is 200' in the back yard but nothing that I would ever have to see up close.


----------



## Gator_Bob (Jun 26, 2007)

I tried this years ago. You must use a very diluted solution. Also you will use twice the amount of paint/stain than roller/brush.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Spraying always uses more paint then rolling so I can see that. How did it come out?


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

When I Built ans sold cars I would prep them and then take the car and paint to a "Pro Shooter" and put it in their paint booth they would shoot it for cash ...

it was a great deal ! You may consider that as an option .... a lot of people like making $100.00 an hr ...


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

I'm not considering any options, like I said I'm rolling, I was just curious if anyone had tried it before.

As far as taking it in to get painted by a pro, well thats great if it's a car, I actually just did that a month ago, but it's not a viable option when painting smaller or multiple items, or varnishing, or painting items that can't be transported.


----------



## Gator_Bob (Jun 26, 2007)

When diluted the paint runs to much for any control. Will never do this again.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

good to know. If I ever build another boat, and thats a big if! I think a compressor is in my future.


----------



## Gator_Bob (Jun 26, 2007)

Try the HVLP type of sprayers


----------

